# Glycolic acid peels!!!



## _withoutYou (Apr 30, 2006)

ok this goes out to those who have glycolic acid peels done every week. i have a few questions. did your skin break out when you started? does it help you with your acne(if you have it that is) or has it made it worse? what kind of improvement do you see in your skin?

Thanks.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

I didn't break out and now I rarely, if ever break out. Mostly only around the time of the month, you know how thoe hormones are. I'd recommend it. I started with 30% 1x a week and now I do 50% about 1x 1-2weeks. My skin is a million times better, and my acne scars have faded so much.


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 30, 2006)

yay what a positive review! :laughing:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

it's great stuff, i make my bf do it too.


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 30, 2006)

muahahaha! does he enjoy it? lol

ahhh i'm in the process of ordering some of that stuff from ebay. 30% too.


----------



## patsluv (Apr 30, 2006)

I use it once every 2 weeks and didn't break out when I first started. I didn't and don't have much active acne, except a pimple or two around that time of the month. I can't say if it helps acne but it surely helps fade the left over redness or discoloration from acne.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

He thought it was stupid but his skin looks better so he stopped complaining.


----------



## popeye (Apr 30, 2006)

hey i was going to look into glycolic peels too. my skin is light brown and i get dark brown scars from acne. would it work on my skin? how do you use it? and where can i get it for cheap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mehrunissa (May 1, 2006)

I wish I could do glycolic peels, but since I'm relatively dark, it might be a bad idea to do them by myself at home...Either way, if you want to clear up your acne with peels, try salicylic acid peels as salicylic acid actually penetrates the pore. Glycolic acid is more appropriate if you want to see a difference in the texture of your skin, because they work well on the surface of it.

Good luck!


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

what brand is the 30% stuff? I never used GA peels before so I started out by using Avon Anew GA Peel which is 10%. I thought itÂ´d be strong enough but actually I think my skin can handle it pretty well, it does fade acne scars but only the discoloration, the unevenness stays in some areas (like where the actual "holes" in the skin are). thatÂ´s why IÂ´d think IÂ´d be ok using a higher percentage too.


----------



## susanks1 (May 1, 2006)

You can order it here:

http://www.skinrxclinic.com/glycolic_skin_care.htm


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 1, 2006)

I'm a medium/light asian, and I don't have problems with it. I think you should prob test it out first, maybe on your neck or somthign just to make sure it doesn't have any adverse effect. I actually got mine from ebay but you can get it from makeupartistschoice for not too much either.

mehrunissa-- have you looked into lactic acid?


----------



## pieced (May 1, 2006)

I bought this after Andrea said it was good, and it is, it did wonders for my skin, and it's improving very much, almost everytime I use it...


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

thatÂ´s great news! IÂ´m thinking I`m kinda getting addicted to this stuff, I use it every 2-3 days. and now I might even want something stronger :eusa_whistle:

itÂ´s just so nice to see a skincare product actually WORK after every use.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 1, 2006)

I have, and I'm still trying to find something a little weaker than 40% to start out with. If not, I guess I can always go with mandelic acid, even if it's more expensive. Thanks for the suggestion! :icon_smil


----------



## dolphin_gal (May 2, 2006)

I didn't break out ... I don't have acne, so can't say anything there ..... my skin got smoother. I switched to Lactic Acid peels a few weeks ago to work on evening out skin tone, but again, the GA peels were smoothing my skin out. HTH


----------



## jessica9 (May 2, 2006)

i love glycolic peels! why dish out the money at the salon when you can do it yourself every week for cheap and have great skin?! i hope kim sees this thread and lists the sites you can get good peels at! she knows of some good sites that sell glycolic!


----------



## pieced (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, for once, they keep the promise of a product working as it's supposed to. I use it every other day, as it said in the paplet. I've actauuly though about what I was gonna do after it's finished:icon_scratch:...


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2006)

i understand that many women of color have had success with mandelic acid and mama lotion. check it out...

http://skincarerx.com/review_box.html?prid=10

i thought about trying it myself, but i've been using philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads (aha) every other day, and a microdermabrasion scrub weekly and have been very pleased with the results so far. if i get to a point that i feel like i'm not progressing with my current regime i'll give it a try.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

I got mine on ebay and it works like a dream. Of course make sure you check the sellers reviews first!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

Nothing really just your regular skin care routine. I use copper products though but that's just personal preference.


----------



## pieced (May 6, 2006)

It's best used at night time, as you in between your normal skin care rountine, so if your face gets red or irritated for the moment, it will have disappered over night, and exposure to the sun should be minimized...


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 6, 2006)

I've heard great things about GA peels, and I'm going to try the pads version..probably a 10% to start out with b/c I am a little weary of starting with 30%. makeupartistschoice.com is where a lot of girls on here get their peels. I've also heard that when you first use these peels, your skin might "purge" causing breakouts to surface. But it's only because it goes so deep down into your skin and cleanses a lot faster than normal cleansing would. It causes the breakouts under the surface to come up..if that makes any sense! But it's not a continous thing-if you do break out when you first use a peel, it's just doing its job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (May 7, 2006)

do u think the purging will disappear overnight ... i want to try it tonight .... but .. i have to go to work tomorrow morning .. .and i don't want to show up looking like a big swollen fruit


----------



## LVA (May 7, 2006)

is it realli nessary to buy the kits .... i just want to buy the peel ... it's cheaper that way


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 9, 2006)

No, I don't think they'll go away overnight. It should be just like a normal breakout and take a few days (depending on how fast you heal from pimples). But you shouldn't keep breaking out, once after the first peel should be all. But it does vary from person to person I guess. I'd try doing it when you have no plans for the weekend, just a lazy weekend, and do it on a Friday night so you can see how well your skin responds.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 9, 2006)

My skin didn't purge at all. Okay, I looked a little "flaky" for 1 or 2 days after my first peel, but that's all. You coudl,n't tell unless you were like 2 inches from my face either.


----------



## korina981 (Jul 5, 2006)

how many peel would i have to do before i fade out my old acne marks?

The marks have been there for years and i've tried almost everything. I'm alternating between MUAC Lactic acid 40% and Glycolic Acid 30% peels.

I think if this doesn't work i'm just gonna be stuck with tehse marks for my whole life.


----------

